# Halloween Haunters of the Triangle - North Carolina



## Joven76

Hello fellow haunters,

Long time lurker, first time post. I've building props for a few years now, but still consider myself amateur. I have been learning so much from this forum on how to build props, and there is so much more I want to learn.

For a long time however I've been wanting to meet other haunters from my area to learn from and exchange ideas and perhaps pass on what I've already learned, but noticed there aren't groups around me. I've searched the net far and wide, but really wasn't able to come up with anything. So I created the Halloween Haunters of the Triangle, a Yahoo! group, for those of us in the Triangle of NC and surrounding areas.

I created this for more than just a Make and Take group, although I'm hoping to have meetings like this if there's enough of an interest, but a place where we can get together and discuss techniques and show off recent builds. I also have many other ideas for this group, but first must have the interest and participation of others in my area.

So, if you're from the Triangle or surrounding areas of NC, I would like to invite you to join my Yahoo! group. You can visit: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/trianglehaunters/info for more information or to join.

Thanks for looking and I hope to see you there.


----------



## trishaanne

HI...my name is Pattie and for 5 or more years I hosted the NJ/PA make and take group. We were/are the longest continuously meeting group in here. My husband and I just moved to a little town in NC...we're about 2 hours east of you in a little town called Woodland. Don't bother to look it up, it's not on most maps..lol. We're between Rich Square and Murfreesboro on highway 258. We're still unpacking, and will soon be working on the house to make it into a haunt themed B&B. Not sure how much time I'd have to get out that way for a make and take but keep me posted so I can try if you get something started. The NJ/PA make and take group said they will be making a road trip down here this summer, and you are more than welcome to join us if they make it. They are QUITE an interesting bunch!


----------



## Joven76

Sounds like fun! I'll definitely keep you in the loop.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm from NC. Where are ya'll meeting?


----------



## Joven76

Haven't really picked out a meeting day or time yet. Just trying to get some interest in it and some discussions started and go from there. Join the Yahoo! group and tell anyone else you know about it who's a haunter. I'll update information there as well as here.

Hope to see you there.

Joven76


----------



## Joven76

Oh, and I live in Cary.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey there! I had tried to set up a MnT at our body shop...but everyone I could snag were way too far a way. I think I am about an hour from you guys. I know another NC haunter that lives near Charlotte, but I hate the long distance drive for other haunters. Let me know, I'd definitely want to build something and I LOVE learning.


----------



## trishaanne

I just mapquested it and I'm about 2 hours away from either location.


----------



## Jack Mac

I am definitely a newbie when it comes to haunting but would be interested in joining your group. It would be great to see the first NC MnT group formed! Oh, and I am also in Cary.


----------



## Jack Mac

Our little group seems to be coming along nicely. We are up to 11 members now which is very cool!


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm glad you decided to post in the Make and Take forum Joven76. When you have a meeting post some pictures of what you guys are working on. Good Luck!  As for taking a road trip to Trishanne's house hopefully you guys will have a few meetings under your belt, so we don't scare you away! :googly:


----------



## Joven76

And thanks to all the current members for the suggestion of a Facebook group page. I do think that will be much easier to use than Yahoo! Groups. I will however keep the Yahoo page open and steer people to the Facebook one too.

In case anyone is interested, here is the Facebook group link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/711786998843719/


----------



## Jack Mac

A little update to this thread. The NC Haunters group now has 58 members! Next Saturday, May 16, we will be gathering for our second make and take of the year before we head up to MHC.


----------



## Joven76

Thanks Jack Mac. I'll try to post pictures of the last MnT later, but if you're interested in the the one coming up on the 16th, message me here or ask to join the Facebook group. FYI, this MnT will be in Liberty, NC.


----------

